# Grain Drill



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

OK - I have this 40's vintage Minnie-MO grain drill. I am debating on modifying it into a smaller unit or selling/trading it. Anyone need one for yard art or to use? It was used to plant wheat up until 5-6 years ago and has the grass boxes on it. Needs a couple of down tubes and TLC, but should work. Any ideas?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

My Dad has one like that that still has the big wooded wheels on that he used until he stopped farming several years ago. I thought it would work well to overseed a yard. maybe even to enhance a field used to graze animals that isn't bad enought to completely rehab. Now they call those slice seaders and get big $ for them.


----------

